# TTOC annual event at HMC July 16th - ticketing update



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

More details of the event itself can be found here.

Tickets have now been posted for all tickets sales to date. No more tickets will be posted.

There are 2 methods of buying tickets...

1. click *here* and select member or non member tickets.

2. wait and buy on the gate.

We have a lot to do on the day and for that reason we would ask that you still buy your tickets in advance. All tickets purchased in advance will be enveloped and addressed, ready for collection.

It would help us greatly if we could reduce the numbers of tickets sold on the gate... and besides based on last year, the queue for ticket collection was shorter and significantly quicker than the queue for ticket sales :wink:

Ticket sales close Friday 14th July. Ticket sales on the gate only after this point.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry about the tie think Lou can I stil have my tockets please


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Got my tickets yesterday - thanks Lou.

Nice gold coloured wrist bands - very up market  8)

Moley


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Got mine, thanks.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine arrived yesterday too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry about the tie think Lou can I stil have my tockets please


got mine today


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Mine came yesterday, where am i meant to stick the long sticky thing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Mine came yesterday, where am i meant to stick the long sticky thing


Try it on your wrist


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Mine came yesterday, where am i meant to stick the long sticky thing


oo er misses :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mine came yesterday, where am i meant to stick the long sticky thing
> ...


The intellectual levels on this forum make me feel right at home, excellent work that man


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mine came yesterday, where am i meant to stick the long sticky thing
> ...


I suppose with 3 nippers i should really know the answer to that :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

What happened to the window stickers this year??? :? :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought something was missing but couldn't think what :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

They can be collected from the TTOC stand on the day :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Got my ticket today. Also a Club Representative Card. What do i do with that?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Got my ticket today. Also a Club Representative Card. What do i do with that?


I also got one, im not sure what i do with it either?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Got my ticket today. Also a Club Representative Card. What do i do with that?
> ...


I saw Mark once use one to impress a lady, didnt work.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ha ha ha ha :wink:

If everyone places theirs on the windscreen of a TT they see parked whilst on their travels, then the word is spread further and wider than ever before 

PS Please no-one place theirs on any TT's they see parked up next Sunday :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers for the tickets guys, very effecient.

C U all there 8)


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

OOh OOh! got mine...

Cheers boys and girls.

P.s do we have a list of traders yet?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, I need TWO wheels doing

Helen 1 verses John 1

(penalty shoot out ?)


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi, just paid for mine on the website. Are they likely to be posted on time or collect on the gate?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

b19rak said:


> Hi, just paid for mine on the website. Are they likely to be posted on time or collect on the gate?


You'll have to collect yours on the gate Rak


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> b19rak said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, just paid for mine on the website. Are they likely to be posted on time or collect on the gate?
> ...


No worries


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Quick question, my wife wants to come along now, do i have to buy her a ticket too? I've just bought one for me.


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Just bought a ticket for my wife so i have paid for two separatley, if anyone organising the tickets on the gate is reading this, just stick them together. Cheers.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Got mine as well
see you all sunday
Billp


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Is it possible to pay for tickets on the gate, or shall i buy on line tonight :?:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Gaz225 said:


> Is it possible to pay for tickets on the gate, or shall i buy on line tonight :?:


yes you can buy them on the gate ................. but they are cheaper if you get them online before midnight tonight (then pick up at the gate) :wink:

Hev x


----------

